# quick question lol



## morgan (Dec 20, 2011)

I was wondering does anyone have mice on here that run with there tail curved? i know its not broken he just happens to run with it up all the time is this somthing that males do?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Do they have a wheel? Sometimes running in a wheel can cause a curled over tail.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Definitely sounds like wheel tail to me!


----------



## morgan (Dec 20, 2011)

i have a wheel lol hes always in it but his tail was like that before i got him he didnt have a wheel where he was.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Do you mean that he's holding it up? It could just be that he is alert/alarmed by something, my girls will sometimes do that when it is time to re-arrange cage mates.


----------



## morgan (Dec 20, 2011)

yeah its curved over and standing up


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

As has been said, it's usually caused by running on a wheel that is too small over a long period.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Though he may not have had a wheel where he was when you got him, I suspect he HAD a wheel and it was removed, possibly for this reason. Buy a bigger wheel than you think you need, or a saucer, or don't use one. A too-small wheel is worse than nothing.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

MouseBreeder said:


> As has been said, it's usually caused by running on a wheel that is too small over a long period.


Do they not normally raise the tail when alert/meeting new mice?


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

mine used to run with their tails striaght up in the air if they ran as fast as she could


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Sounds like wheel tail. Remove the wheel from the cage, or replace it with a saucer wheel.


----------

